
Tech Firms Dominate the Top-Paying Companies in U.S - adamqureshi
http://www.wsj.com/articles/tech-firms-dominate-the-top-paying-companies-in-u-s-1461150004
======
lostmsu
Paywalled

~~~
adamqureshi
copy/paste main headline in google using private mode in any browser. Should
do the trick

